# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Fluvoxamine en Diazepam

## cvmaster

Beste allemaal,

Ik heb rond gekeken of ik iets in een andere topic kon vinden, maar mijn hoofd staat er even niet naar op dit moment.
Dus stel ik mijn vraag maar hier..

Is er iemand die mij kan vertellen of ik Diazepam mag nemen om wat minder druk te worden en makkelijker kan slapen en doorslapen vooral, na dat ik nu 2 weken volledig van de Fluvoxamine af ben (75 mg). Bijwerkingen zijn bijna weg.. Alleen nog vaak spanningshoofdpijn.

groetjes,
Jeroen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jeroen,

Ergens op het forum staat dat pammetjes (zoals diazepam) erg verslavend zijn en dat het beter is om op natuurlijke manier rust te vinden, door ontspanningsoefeningen of bepaalde kruiden (kamille bv.).
Als je echt een medicijn wil om rustiger te worden dan in overleg met huisarts of psych, niet op eigen houtje...
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## cvmaster

Hoi Luuss,

Dank je voor je reactie  :Smile: 

Ik ben op de hoogte van het 'gevaar' van pammetjes en ik ben ook voorzichtig.
Ik heb ontspannings en ademhalings oefeningen op mp3 en ben daar zelf een aantal weken mee aan de slag gegaan..
Werkte prima op het moment van luisteren. Ik was heerlijk ontspannen, maar 5 min daarna was ik weer onrustig..
Net of iemand een schakelaartje omzet in mn koppie en de rusteloze benen en kopzorgen weer aanzet.

groetjes,
Jeroen

----------


## sietske763

hallo cvmaster,
ik begrijp dat je ook last hebt van rusteloze benen(restless legs)een goed middel daarvoor is syfrol.
eerder gaven ze rivotril maar dat is onderhand veroudert, alhoewel dat ook een soort van pammetje is en dan ws ook wat beter slaapt.
als je echt niet kan slapen, ook niet als je benen stil zijn zou ik lekker een pammetje nemen,
beter een pammetje dan je slecht voelen.(maar dat is mijn mening>heb zelf ook pammetjes)

----------

